# Phil Lowe Shop Tools Sale



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 8, 2020)

For those who live near Beverly, Mass, the furniture making legend Phil Lowe is closing shop and selling many great tools and hardwoods. Phil is an icon in the world of period furniture makers. I've taken two classes at his school and have attended many conferences with him. Here is his website http://furnituremakingclasses.com. He has also written many articles for Fine Woodworking and has several books published. 

The sale is this coming Friday and Saturday, Sept 11,12 from 9 -3 each day. I have no doubt there will be great deals. I can send you more information that I received by email from him if you send me a PM with your email details.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2020)

Wish I were closer for this! Should be an incredible affair! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2020)

That would be a Shop to see!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 9, 2020)

i wish it was closer- and the last thing i need is more wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Sep 10, 2020)

Just read about the Man and the School. Such a valuable resource, now presumably another victim of the economy / virus? 
Big loss to the greater community, whatever the reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 10, 2020)

I first met Phil in 1994 when I joined the Society of American Period Furniture Makers. https://www.sapfm.org You will see a lot about him on that site. A great laid-back guy who devoted his life to making the best furniture possible and teaching others how to do it. 

The SAPFM January conferences are in Williamsburg, VA, and lasts three days. I'm no longer active, however. Those were amazing events that featured many of the most famous furniture makers and turners in the states giving demos and lectures on all kinds of furniture techniques. One of the most memorable dinners ever was when I and my wife were seated at a big round table with Phil, Roy Underhill, Mack Headley (master cabinetmaker for Colonial Willamsburg) and Steve Latta. The stories they told had us all falling out of our chairs for two hours. Look up all these guys online if you're not familiar with their careers.

During that dinner, Roy told us that in his 30+ years of filming The Woodwright's Shop, he had never done a re-take. It's all filmed in one go and whatever happens, happens. He recounted that in one of his early episodes, he badly cut his hand but continued on while trying to hide the dripping blood from the camera. While not funny as an incident, the way he described how he had to deal with it, do the demos as planned and keep that cut hidden was hilarious. Roy is one of the most engaging and entertaining guys I've known. You can see episodes of his show on PBS website. https://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/about/Roy-Underhill/

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Maverick (Sep 10, 2020)

Used to watch Roy’s show every Saturday along with This Old House. Very neat story.


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 11, 2020)

I love watching the Woodwright's Shop. It's encouraging to me to see one can make beautiful, complex stuff without fancy machinery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 11, 2020)

the Woodwright's Shop, This Old House and Norm every Sunday morning. Those were great shows


----------

